# B2 bags?



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

So I bought a dozen B2's since they had them for 120/6 now what bag should I buy to put them in? I would want to leave them together.
I assume the regular bags would be too small to fit more than the one. Is there a bag that will fit two in each slot?


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

The only thing i would personally buy for them if you want to keep them in the same shape you bought them is to just buy some black socks for the heads. Big foot decoys are indestructible because of how they are made.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I would imagine these would work well, although I have no experience with this:

http://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/110- ... bag-6-slot

http://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/110- ... -decoy-bag


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I was wondering if I could fit maybe all dozen in a xl bag like this? I want to put them in a bag for ease of storage in the garage on a shelf.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunting/ ... t104291280


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Get the Avery decoy bags that are NON-MOTION. They are much cheaper than the XL-6 bags which will also work.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Springer said:


> I was wondering if I could fit maybe all dozen in a xl bag like this? I want to put them in a bag for ease of storage in the garage on a shelf.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunting/ ... t104291280


only 6 will fit in these.

I just put a pillow sheet over each decoy and stack them in my trailer.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunt...=SBC;MMcat104791680;cat104714280;cat104291280

Get the 6 slot bag


----------



## fishinwithducks (Nov 15, 2012)

We have a couple dozen B2s and your best bet is the rogers bigfoot bag. have them and they are nice with plenty of extra space
http://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/110- ... bag-6-slot


----------



## xTrMWtRFwLr (Jul 28, 2009)

I would recommend these bags http://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/110- ... -decoy-bag
Here is another site you could check out as well http://www.customdecoybags.com/goosebags.html
Your heads will fit inside of the Rogers bags instead of sticking out like most other brands. 
:beer:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Thank guys I think I will pick up a couple of those that I can leave the feet and heads on from rogers.


----------



## fishinwithducks (Nov 15, 2012)

you wont regret the ones from rogers i love it but the b2s are so damn heavy!


----------

